# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Karageorgis Lines

## poliv21

Ο εφοπλιστης καραγεωργης τι απεγινε?

----------


## mitsos-boss

ο καραγιωργης ειχε δωσει συνεντευξη στον εφοπλιστη πριν απο χρονια ξερει κανεις τι ειχε πει?

----------


## Apostolos

Αν έχεις τον αριθμό του τευχους μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω

----------


## poliv21

την ψαχνω και εγω την συνεντευξη αλλα δεν ξερω ουτε χρονολογια ουτε αριθμο τευχους.Εχω στειλει e-mail στο περιοδικο αλλα καμια απαντηση.θα ηθελα να μαθω τι ειχε πει και αν αναφερεται στα αιτια της αποσυρσης του απο το προσκηνιο.
ξερεις αν συνεχιζει να βρισκεται στο χωρο με φορτηγα πλοια?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Για τον φίλο poliv21.
Είχε δημοσιευτεί μια συνέντευξη του Αριστομένη Καραγιώργη στο περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" (τεύχος:50, Απρίλιος 1997), στο οποίο αναφερόταν στην περιπέτειά του με μία ελβετική τράπεζα (την B.C.V.).
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτό που ψάχνεις. Αν είναι, τότε μπορούμε να την ανεβάσουμε.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Για τον φίλο poliv21.
> Είχε δημοσιευτεί μια συνέντευξη του Αριστομένη Καραγιώργη στο περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" (τεύχος:50, Απρίλιος 1997), στο οποίο αναφερόταν στην περιπέτειά του με μία ελβετική τράπεζα (την B.C.V.).
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτό που ψάχνεις. Αν είναι, τότε μπορούμε να την ανεβάσουμε.


Φίλε Αντώνη ,αν είναι εύκολο να την ανεβάσετε σε παρακαλώ, διότι ενδιαφέρει αρκετούς από εμάς

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ελπίζω να είναι η συνέντευξη που θέλετε.
Περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ", τεύχος 50, Απρίλιος 1997.

Καραγιώργης Ι.jpg

Καραγιώργης ΙΙ.jpg

Καραγιώργης ΙΙΙ.jpg

----------


## nireas

Τελικά, ποιά ήταν η κατάληξη της ιστορίας αυτής?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι η κατάληξη της ιστορίας ήταν η χρεωκοπία του πλοιοκτήτη.
Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα σχετικά, θα ήταν καλό να μας τα έλεγε.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ελπίζω να είναι η συνέντευξη που θέλετε.
> Περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ", τεύχος 50, Απρίλιος 1997.
> 
> Καραγιώργης Ι.jpg
> 
> Καραγιώργης ΙΙ.jpg
> 
> Καραγιώργης ΙΙΙ.jpg


Αντωνη ευχαριστω για τον κοπο .

----------


## esperos

Μανώλη  θα  σε  πάω  9  χρόνια  πίσω.


KL0001.jpg

KL0002.jpg

KL0003.jpg

KL0004.jpg

----------


## esperos

Και  ένα  δελτίο  πληροφοριών  για  τους  επιβάτες.


KL.jpg

----------


## britanis

sylver  :Very Happy: fantastic pictures
thanks you

med.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Δύο διαφημιστικές καταχωρήσεις της Karageorgis Lines από την εφημερίδα Μακεδονία της δεκαετίας του 1970 (από το γνωστό αρχείο):

Στην πρώτη αναφέρεται η δρομολόγηση των Begonia και Ador (το οποίο ξαναείδαμε στα νερά μας ως Μακεδονία) το καλοκαίρι του 1978:

1978 08 06 Μακεδονία σελ 17a.JPG

Στη δεύτερη (του 1976) προσφέρει και διακοπές ενώ έχει στην ίδια καταχώρηση και το Πατρίς του Χανδρή:

1976 04 04 Μακεδονία σελ 17a.JPG

----------


## Enalia

Απίθανο και πολύ υλικό για αυτή την τόσο ιστορική εταιρεία. Ευχαριστούμε.
Εμένα μου έχει μείνει μια πολύ παλιά διαφημιστική τράπουλα με φωτογραφίες πλοίων στο πίσω μέρος της.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικά, φίλε Gtogias!!! Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, η καλύτερη από άποψη εξυπηρέτησης του επιβατικού κοινού ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία του 70 με 80  :Very Happy: 




> Δύο διαφημιστικές καταχωρήσεις της Karageorgis Lines από την εφημερίδα Μακεδονία της δεκαετίας του 1970 (από το γνωστό αρχείο):
> 
> Στην πρώτη αναφέρεται η δρομολόγηση των Begonia και Ador (το οποίο ξαναείδαμε στα νερά μας ως Μακεδονία) το καλοκαίρι του 1978:
> 
> 1978 08 06 Μακεδονία σελ 17a.JPG
> 
> Στη δεύτερη (του 1976) προσφέρει και διακοπές ενώ έχει στην ίδια καταχώρηση και το Πατρίς του Χανδρή:
> 
> 1976 04 04 Μακεδονία σελ 17a.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΒΕGONIA αρκετά αργότερα μετασκευάστηκε σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο και είναι το σημερινό LE DIAMANT. 
Η εταιρεία ήταν σίγουρα πρωτοπόρα, τόσο στη μεταφορά επιβατών όσο και φορτηγών, αφού έφερνε υπερσύγχρονα πλοία αλλά έκανε και εκπληκτικές μετασκευές.

----------


## gtogias

Νοέμβριος του 1972 και σε συνέντευξη τύπου αναγγέλεται η έναρξη λειτουργίας της Karageorgis Lines με το Μεντιτερράνεαν Ση. Το απόσπασμα από την εφημερίδα Μακεδονία της 8ης Νοεμβρίου 1972 (από το γνωστό αρχείο):

1972 11 08 Μακεδονία σελ 8a.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

O Καραγεώργης είχε φέρει κάποια πλοία, που και τώρα να τα βλέπαμε δεν θα μας κακοπέφτανε. Όπως για παράδειγμα το θηρίο WASA STAR. 

Το 1980 επίσης, υπήρχε πολύ φιλολογία για αγορές πλοίων από μέρους του. Είχε γραφτεί τότε οτι αγόρασε το μετασκευασμένο αδελφάκι των ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ-ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ, το FINNSTAR και οτι θα το μετονόμαζε σε MEDITERRANEAN PRIDE.
Τελικά το πλοίο δεν ήρθε, και συνέχισε ως αμιγώς κρουαζιερόπλοιο μέχρι που φέτος πήγε για σκραπ.

----------


## gtogias

Παραθέτω μια διαφήμιση στον έντυπο Τύπο, την εφημερίδα "Τα Νέα" της 12ης Αυγούστου 1974 μιας και διαφημίζει τα δρομολόγια προς Ιταλία από Ρόδο και Ηράκλειο.

Πήγαινε πράγματι το Med Sky μέχρι τα Δωδεκάνησα και την Κρήτη ή ήταν δρομολόγια με συνεργαζόμενα πλοία/εταιρείες:

1974 08 12 Τα Νέα σελ 9.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια πολυ μεγαλη εταιρεια που ομως στο τελος εχασε και αυτη.Αληθεια καποτε εγραψαν (1993)στο περιοδικο <εφοπλιστης> για την καταρα της ακτοπλοιας.Ποια εταιρεια την γλυτωσε?

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να ταξίδεψε για λίγο κάνοντας αυτή την προέκταση προς Ηράκλειο-Ρόδο. Η Ρόδος αναφέρεται σε αρκετά ξενόγλωσσα βιβλία. 

Σε ένα γερμανικό κείμενο αναφέρει πως το Sky το 1974 έπιανε και Καλαμάτα!

----------


## Appia_1978

Για Ηράκλειο ακούω πρώτη φορά! Για Ρόδο όμως, είμαι 100% σίγουρος  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Για να λάβει και ο φίλος Ελληνίς την απάντησή του, παραθέτω την μπροσούρα του 1975. Όπως θα δείτε, το Sky έπιανε και Ηράκλειο και Ρόδο!

Karageorgis001.jpg

Karageorgis002.jpg

Karageorgis003.jpg

Karageorgis004.jpg

Karageorgis005.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Και η συνέχεια

Karageorgis006.jpg

Karageorgis007.jpg

Karageorgis008.jpg

Karageorgis009.jpg

Karageorgis010.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καταπληκτικές μπροσούρες! Δείχνουν οτι τα καράβια ήταν μέσα-έξω υπέροχα! ...για κάτω δεν ξέρω  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

5 Νοεμβριου 1972... 

Η εταιρεια Καραγεωργη ανακοινωνει την γραμμη για την Ιταλια

19721105 Karageorgis.jpg

----------


## a.molos

> O Καραγεώργης είχε φέρει κάποια πλοία, που και τώρα να τα βλέπαμε δεν θα μας κακοπέφτανε. Όπως για παράδειγμα το θηρίο WASA STAR.


Ψάχνοντας το ταλαιπωρημένο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  αρχείο των αποκομμάτων μου, βρήκα αυτή την φωτογραφία του WASA STAR στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, νωρίς το βράδυ, επιβλητικό με τον ογκο του, και εντυπωσιακό με το φωτισμό του.
(Περιοδικό ΕΝΑ, αρθρο (της Μαρίτας Κωνσταντέα) αφιέρωμα στην Πάτρα, φωτ. Αποστ.Γκαραβέλης).
Συγχωρήστε μου την ποιότητα αλλά είναι κομμένη σελίδα & τρυπημένη απο την αρχειοθέτηση, δεν φανταζόμουνα τότε pc,scanner & internet.

Wasa Star in Patras.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Θηρίο πραγματικά το Wasa. Έστω κι έτσι πέρνουμε καλή ιδέα.
Η Μπροσούρα cult, το πως ήταν σαλόνια το 1970.
Βέβαια με τις ταχύτητες που επικρατούνε τώρα, την ευκολία φορτοεκφόρτωσης η πολυτέλεια(κομμωτήριο στο πλοίο) γίνεται λιγότερο ανταγωνιστική. Βάλε και τις αεροπορικές που ξεφυτρώνουν η μία πίσω από την άλλη, δρομολόγια ρόδος-Ιταλία είναι μάλλον ουτοπία να σταθούν στις μέρες μας.
Ευχαριστούμε τους φίλους για το υλικό. ΑΝ κάποιος έχει φώτο από Ηράκλειο θα έχει πλέον ιστορική αξία....

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Είχα την τύχη να ανέβω 2-3 φορές στο Mediterranean Sky σε κάποιες κρουαζιέρες του από Πειραιά και το καράβι ήταν cult του 70. Οι ριγέ ταπετσαρίες του κομμωτηρίου στην πιο πάνω μπροσούρα και τα έπιπλα (πολλά εκ των οποίων ήταν δια χειρός Βαράγκη), μαρτυρούν τις σχεδιαστικές τάσεις της εποχής εκείνης. Επίσης, κάποιες καμπίνες είχαν ταπετσαρίες (οι lux) και με τον συνδιασμό των άσπρων επίπλων και ντουλαπών θυμίζουν έντονα το ντεκόρ ελληνικών ταινιών της ίδιας δεκαετίας όταν ο Λάμπρος Κωσταντάρας είχε τις μακρυές φαβορίτες και φορούσε χαϊμαλιά και see through πουκάμισα.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends have seen this interesting 1981 brochure of Karageorgis Lines on Ebay and am intrigued to find out what vessels were Mediterranean Pride, Progress and Spirit. I had never heard of these names used on Karageorgis vessels ? 

Henry.

!B7pLN1QCGk~$(KGrHqQOKkQEzJ49mJl9BM0)6F5Crg~~_12.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Dear friends have seen this interesting 1981 brochure of Karageorgis Lines on Ebay and am intrigued to find out what vessels were Mediterranean Pride, Progress and Spirit. I had never heard of these names used on Karageorgis vessels ? 
> 
> Henry.
> 
> !B7pLN1QCGk~$(KGrHqQOKkQEzJ49mJl9BM0)6F5Crg~~_12.jpg


First time I see these names Henry. But Karageorgis had bought two other Ellerman ships in teh 1970s, the *City of Durban* and *City of Port Elizabeth*. I know they came to Eleusis in the mid 1970s.  They may have been renamed but I do not know much about them...

Could your brochure be from the mid 1970s?

There was also one *Mediterranean Dolphin

*http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=132

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Dear friends have seen this interesting 1981 brochure of Karageorgis Lines on Ebay and am intrigued to find out what vessels were Mediterranean Pride, Progress and Spirit. I had never heard of these names used on Karageorgis vessels ? 
> 
> Henry.
> 
> !B7pLN1QCGk~$(KGrHqQOKkQEzJ49mJl9BM0)6F5Crg~~_12.jpg


Henry according to the information our friend Aris provided in the previous page of the thread, the Finnstar (ex Finladia) was intended to be the Mediterranean Pride after purchase from Karageorgis, a sale that did not come through. I suspect the rest of the mentioned ships were potential purchases. Here is a picture of the chartered Wasa Star at Patras with the colors of Karageorgis Line (source faktaomfartyg).

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks Nicholas and QAM for the feedback. Its nice to imagine Karageorgis with a large fleet of well converted northern ferries although the Wasa Star above was a bit of a monster allbeit an impressive and powerful looking vessel!

Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Henry, back in 1981 there was indeed a plan to buy three ships that were supposed to be named as such.
The ships were all from the defunct fleet of Linee Canguro. Two were named: CANGURO VERDE (now Louis' CALYPSO) and CANGURO GRIGIO. 
The three new ships were planned to sail in a daily service between Patras and Bari.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να δουμε και αυτο....

876598 (43).jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική μπροσούρα, φίλε ΒΕΝ!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που τη μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας  :Very Happy: 

Εάν τα πράγματα πηγαίνανε τότε καλύτερα και οι Σουηδοί δεν την κοπανούσαν, πιστεύω θα είχε κάνει θραύση το βαπόρι στη γραμμή ...

----------


## Nautilia News

aristomenis karageorgis.jpg
*Συλλυπητήρια επιστολή της HELMEPA για την απώλεια του Αριστομένη Καραγεώργη.*

----------


## Nautilia News

aristomenis karageorgis2.jpg

*Αύριο το τελευταίο "αντίο" στον Αριστομένη Καραγεώργη*

----------


## BOBKING

από το διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο του 1991 .......δρομολόγια και τα duty free.....χαρισμένο στους λάτρεις της εταιρίας... 
1991.jpg
1991νο2.jpgκαμπίνες όλων των ειδών ...
 υπηρεσίες sea/sky .......
med_1_karageorgis05.jpg
μια ακόμη σελίδα του φυλλαδίου .....
1991νο.jpg
το εξώφυλλο ......
1991νο4.jpg

----------

